# Here it comes Western NY!!



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

First storm worth mentioning is happening right now. Looks like it will be worth plowing when it's through, and it'll be my first time out. Kinda nervous and making sure I have everything in order. I will be sure to take pics and whatnot as I go. To anyone on here in WNY....see you out there!


----------



## 6feetdeep (Sep 8, 2006)

Hope it goes better than our first event. Nov. 22nd (Thank god it was a Saturday, not a 'open for business day'), First my salter wouldn't work, plow wiring burned up on one plow (dont ask), then brake lines burst on other truck. Started at 3 am, was down two trucks and salter by 9 am. Found some subs to finish what I couldn't, then worked on trucks all day- Got everything up and running by that evening. 
Good luck with it, make lots of $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

its going to be long nite. Have a few no tolerance accounts. and the rest are seasonal.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Shouldn't you guys be sleeping or are you Young enough to pull the all nighters and keep going tomorrow? Have fun.


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

I THINK I'm gonna go out in about a half hour....just checked the radar and it looks like theres a break coming, so I'm thinking I can get the bulk of it out of the way now, come home and sleep for a while then get up again at like 5 and have everything done a second time by 8 and I'll be set to go!


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

Storm kinda fizzzled out here only got like 1.5" Guess you guys above me are still getting beat. Me and redtx are only about 5 miles apart. And yes I am young enough to stay up all nite. Hell i could not sleep if i tried. Always worring about something every time it snows.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What snow? We we on the edge of it and maybe half inch at most. But I was amazed how many guys went out and tried to scrap a half inch off someone driveway. Those must of been the per push ones!


----------



## snow tender (Nov 30, 2008)

Nothing here but an inch or two and it sounds like maybe Tuesday as long as it stays cold Really could use a nice 6+ snow just to get the bugs out of everything.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

Anybody else love how the weather guy keeps changing his forecast then the next day he's bragging about being "right on"?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Last wed night they forecasted 4 to 6" and we got 1/2". I didn't mind that. Monday/Tuesday they are saying up to 12". I hope they are high on this one too.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Snowed for about 3 hrs tonight ended up with about 3-4 inches now blowing everywhere.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;665440 said:


> Snowed for about 3 hrs tonight ended up with about 3-4 inches now blowing everywhere.


go plow!:waving:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

tls22;665446 said:


> go plow!:waving:


Sun came out wind stopped and lots are all blacktop again!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

grandview;666196 said:


> Sun came out wind stopped and lots are all blacktop again!


let the wind do the work..


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

had a good plowable event last night.....while I love the maneuverability of the Jeep, I wish I had the weight and power of a 3/4 ton! I ended up with a new customer, which is great! my technique seems to be improving....didnt rip up as much grass this time haha.


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

Yesterday was definitely plowable, but not fun. Heavy and wet, anything I tried to backdrag just packed right down. I need a back blade!

Anyway, looks to be a busy week coming up for us...



> Thursday Afternoon: Clouds, maybe a bit of Limited Sun. High: 29-33. W 5-12 becoming Light. Clouds thicken Thursday Evening with Lt Snow developing in the predawn hours. *Friday: Snow overspreading the area between 6:00-8:00 AM and becoming Moderate to Hvy with Blowing Snow. Preliminary Estimate: 7-12"* with lesser amounts close to the NY/PA border, probably 4-8", where snow will be mixed with some sleet and freezing rain. ENE winds increase to 15-30. Snow diminishes to snow shwrs in the evening. Saturday: Mostly Cloudy & Quite Cold w/Sct Flurries. High: 25. *Sunday: Snow developing; with significant accumulation possible*, but the snow may mix and change to a wintry mix Sunday PM. High: 28. Monday: Snow Shwrs with Blowing Snow & Quite Cold. High: 23. More tranquil on Tuesday, but more snow arrives much later Tue night into Wednesday & Christmas Eve.


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

lumps;681265 said:


> Yesterday was definitely plowable, but not fun. Heavy and wet, anything I tried to backdrag just packed right down. I need a back blade!
> 
> Anyway, looks to be a busy week coming up for us...


yeah backdragging was a nightmare for me too. especially since my Jeep doesnt have a lot of weight to it


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

lumps;681265 said:


> Yesterday was definitely plowable, but not fun. Heavy and wet, anything I tried to backdrag just packed right down. I need a back blade!
> 
> Anyway, looks to be a busy week coming up for us...


yeah backdragging was a nightmare for me too. especially since my Jeep doesnt have a lot of weight to it


----------

